
How to get your first 10 SaaS customers - naeemtee
https://medium.com/contentfly/how-to-get-your-first-10-saas-customers-46138b5d2b7c
======
crsv
This is only relevant for a subset of SaaS where 1 customer = 1. If your
"customers" are businesses and you're making a product that impacts a business
process or processes and assumes part or whole of a business using your
product, much of this guide is irrelevant.

